# why now



## lam man48 (Jan 14, 2007)

A week ago i cleaned my tank and remodeal for my jewel and made a bigger cave for him. After i did that he started flashing his colors more. but when hes out of his cave hes fine and and if i get close to the tank and he runs to his cave all the other fish are fine and stay waiting for food he waits till i leve. why is he doing this he doesnt have a mate hes never been scared of me before


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

some times cirtian fish react to a change diffrent than others. some time skittish behaviour is a reault of a reaction to enviorment change and some ph issues.


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello lam man,

If you keep the tank richly decorated (plants, wood, rocks, etc.), when your jewelfish gets used to the new environment and establishes a territory, it should should come around just fine. Be patient.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## lam man48 (Jan 14, 2007)

Okay good i didnt want him to be scareed of me when im watching the tank thank you randall


----------

